# EXposed - The Light Workshop



## gavinseim (Jan 29, 2013)

Gavin here. I don't believe I've mentioned this here yet, but it may be the best work I've ever done. While it's not LR specific, it does include it.

EXposed is all about understanding how light works. Seeing it and making it work for you. Zones, tone control, editing, visualizing, Lightroom too. This is a 4 hour series I spent months producing in 2012 a I traveled on location around the US.

I think you'll find that it's like nothing else you've ever watch. You can check out the trailer and get some free clips over the site... http://seimeffects.com/exposed

*As always you LR Forum members get a discount with promo code: LRFORUM*



​


----------

